# Portage Indiana test n tune



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking for possible local racers I have a 4 lane basement track on a 5foot 4 x 12 foot table tomy track with trackmate power and lapcounting,Already have a couple of guy lined up looking for more.Going to have a test and tune and maybe a casual race.Starting about noon til ? This sun. april 20


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Show us a pic of your track please. You know we are a visual bunch slotters!  rr


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*racing?*

I am about an hour away. What kind of classes are you going to run?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dont have a digital camera. And I hate to tell you for sure we will be racing because you are an hour away. I like t-jets jl or aurora,magnet lifelike stockers ,cheap stuff with slip-ons no sillysponge.I have been trying to get something going and if I call it a test & tune I think I can get more people out,and maybe next time race for sure .I have an easy to drive track set up with 12 foot straights.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Sundance said:


> I am about an hour away. What kind of classes are you going to run? Tim


Hey Sundance, I hope you haven't forgot about my race on Sunday.

Brownie, I'm about an hour away also. I'm having a race Sunday in my basement. I'd like to come over to your place sometime and do some testing, tuning, and racing.

I have a 4' X 16' four lane oval. 12'' & 15'' radius curves. 
I'll be sure and let you know when I have my next race. I'm sorry I didn't post it. There is a few guys on HT that live around me. I live about 7 miles north of the Indiana Toll Road in Michigan.

I'll be having races during the summer through the fall. I work for the Goshen Street Department and racing in the winter didn't work out with all of the snow we had. Randy.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would be very interested in coming out your way and racing,and could bring a few racers.What classes are you racing?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

No I haven't Randy. I am getting ready to go to the man cave and cut the roots off of my box. We race Stk T-jets ,JL/AW, Magna tractions /X-Tractions, box stk and a simple super stock. Trying to keep cost down. We also run some other special classes on occation. Correct 2 Flat? I'll be there about 11 tomorrow 

El Timone :freak::woohoo:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

brownie374 said:


> I would be very interested in coming out your way and racing,and could bring a few racers.What classes are you racing?


Hello, 

What Sundance said covers it. Except he left out JL-AW Tuff Ones. We combine the Magna-Traction with the JL-AW Xtractions with a NASCAR late 60's or 70's body on the chassis. Box Stock is TYCO 440-X2 and Life-Like Fast Tracker chassis. Randy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

had a good time at Brownies. I got dusted in every race but everyone was very helpfull to this newbe racer. Thanks for the fun day Rick:thumbsup: Plus I learned that I seem to like T-Jets a lot better than everything else.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm a bit farther away than Sundance, Maybe I could hitch a ride for the next one.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Hey Brownie keep us posted and maybe we can make a road trip with a few of us. EL Timone


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

41-willy,
I hope you took at least one new case along, LOL
Bill :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Keep you guys posted maybe 2 weeks from today.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I will pencil it in as a maybe. :thumbsup: EL Timone


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Tim, Craig, 

Maybe I'll be able to go also. I'll have to see what we got going here at the homestead. Me and the Wife are wanting to get a vegtable garden in. Randy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

wheelszk said:


> 41-willy,
> I hope you took at least one new case along, LOL
> Bill :wave:


Bill,
As a matter of fact I did.:thumbsup: I used it as my pit box. Thanks:wave:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Sunday racing*

Hey brownie374; whats the latest on your next race or test -n-tune? We would need directions on how to get there, could be 3 of us.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just got back from talladega nascar race.Cant have a race this weekend,but would like to have one sat.May 10th thats mothers day weekend my wife will be out of town so I need to spend this weekend with her.The guys here have t-jets with fat and stock tires and lifelike stockers.I live about 10 min. off the tollroad or 80/94,we can race all day.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump Bump


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

What are some good tire sizes for T-Jets to start with for your track? See ya this week-end. Tim :woohoo:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rear tires? 3.60


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Hey Rick I made it home in one peice. Had a great time, thanks to all I feel I made some new friends today even if you handed me my b--- on a silver platter. I'll be ready next time. John it was really good to see you again old friend,thanks for the parts and the tips. Till later Tim 
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

great havin you over


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Next Race*

Next race will be Sun. June 8 Track opens at noon racing at 1 classes are 1. skinny tire aurora t-jets,no fray bodies stock magnets,double flange plastic rims and silicones,stock style bodies can be lowered but no other mods 2. fat tire t-jet any hard bodie, aurora,jl,autoworld chassis open gear,open mags. slip-on silicones any front end. 3. hard bodie stock car slip on silcones on lifelike or afx otherwise stock, 4. magnatraction/x-traction stock exept silicones, 60s&70s stockcar bodies.Pm for directions Rick


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

One more thing if you run an ultra-g the magnet has to be removed


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

:wave: Its penciled in :woohoo:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Everything still ago for the 8th? Tim :woohoo:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Still on Tim we are also racing at the hobby shop next Fri. I have 5 confirmed so far Rick


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

One week till next race!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

brownie374 said:


> Still on Tim we are also racing at the hobby shop next Fri. I have 5 confirmed so far Rick


where is the hobby shop at


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dyer indiana on us30 west of us41 its name is parklane hobbies


----------

